# Learn to cope or ........ I dont know



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

.


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

I am so sorry. Your wife has done many many things though, that are so wrong. She has told you to leave, come back, then leave again... she has been cheating, having sex with another man, and then has the nerve to tell you to get out of your own house? That you two bought together? So that this man can move in? 

did you two buy this house together? Are you on the mortgage? She cannot just make you leave, especially not so that she can have her boyfriend there, while she's still married to you.

And she can't just take your kids aways. As a matter of fact, the fact that she is committing adultry, well, in won't go over very well in a court, and she is going to be the one on the hot seat, if she tries to take your kids.

Please, it sounds as though this girl has used and abused you. Please don't go back for more. She has strung you along, and asked you to come back, and then kicked you out again 3 days later so that He could come back.... why do you put up with this?

This isn't a marriage, it's her using you, and playing games. She's told you that she wants nothing more to do with the marriage, and I'm sorry to say, that my response would be Good Ridance! After everything she's done.... you deserve better.

Don't waste any more of your love or life on someone like this. Not unless she is willing to Totally give up this other man, and work on your marriage. But, from the sound of it, she has no intention of trying to save your marriage. Probably the best thing you can do, is move on, and get custody of your kids if you can.

Get a lawyer, she can't just "take them" from you... it doesn't work that way. And she is most likely going to be the one with all the explaining to do, since she's been unfaithful, and it's provable. Collect any evidence you can, without doing it illegally, and call a lawyer, and give her some walking papers.... you be in control, don't sit around and wait for her to ruin your life some more.

This is what I would do. I hope my advice helps. Please don't beat yourself up anymore, or allow her to treat you so badly. There will be other loves in your life. she's made her bed, let her lie in it...


----------



## amigo21 (Apr 2, 2009)

i totally agree with marina72. she is good riddance...
never forget that - no relationship can be one sided.

one person always keeps trying and the other never bothers to work for this relationship - such a relationship cant work.

u can make better use of ur life, ur time, ur energy and all the love u have within u....


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

.


----------

